# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Chlorhexidine use?

## Gomojoe

I'm looking for a synopsis on chlorhexidine use.  Like what dilution, mixed with what, shelf life, uses, toxicity, soak time for optimum effectiveness, removal, and drying time, and suggested frequency of use.  Any info would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

When you buy the stuff, it either is in a 2% concentration, or 4% concentration (most is 2%) you then dilute 1 flow (3 tablespoons) in 1 gallon of water. it is best to use distilled water but is not necessary. once it has been diluted it is good for about a week (2-3 if using distilled water). When diluted it is safe to use and doesn't need to be aired out or anything like that. I just mix some up and spray down the enclosure, wait 5 minutes then wipe it up. I use it every time one of my snakes pees or poops. (But I am using corrugated wrap substrate you would use it less often with aspen/eco-earth/cypress) 

Here is a MSDS report on the stuff (Material Safety Data Sheet)

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9923401

----------

DebbieDecker (01-20-2018),_Jabberwocky Dragons_ (03-19-2012)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Ive never followed the directions, as the stuff is harmless. Its the same ingredient in toothpaste and mouthwash.

I just add what the directions say to one 32 oz spray bottle. IMO adding the 1oz to a gallon is too diluted

----------

PitOnTheProwl (03-19-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

It is great for cleaning, but I have been informed by a couple different vets to be cautious with too much exposure to a snake, in a situation where to may absorb it (basically... just make sure it is completely wiped up when you clean, and avoid excessive contact on the actual snake). This has to do with reptiles metabolizing chlorhexidine differently than mammals. It can build up in their system. But again, for cleaning habitats, the stuff is amazing, and inexpensive.

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

> When you buy the stuff, it either is in a 2% concentration, or 4% concentration (most is 2%) you then dilute 1 flow (3 tablespoons) in 1 gallon of water. it is best to use distilled water but is not necessary. once it has been diluted it is good for about a week (2-3 if using distilled water). When diluted it is safe to use and doesn't need to be aired out or anything like that. I just mix some up and spray down the enclosure, wait 5 minutes then wipe it up. I use it every time one of my snakes pees or poops. (But I am using corrugated wrap substrate you would use it less often with aspen/eco-earth/cypress) 
> 
> Here is a MSDS report on the stuff (Material Safety Data Sheet)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9923401



Thanks for the MSDS.  Where are you getting the life expectancy for a mixed solution?  I scanned the sheet and didn't find it.  I've heard the 1-3 weeks from a couple other people too but haven't been able to identify the source.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Thanks for the MSDS.  Where are you getting the life expectancy for a mixed solution?  I scanned the sheet and didn't find it.  I've heard the 1-3 weeks from a couple other people too but haven't been able to identify the source.


From other forum members (mainly Kitedemon, he has data regarding the stuff) and from personal experience. (after a few weeks with distilled water I found that I was using more and more at a time with dwindling results)

----------


## Gomojoe

What are you basing your results on? It's ability to clean off stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gomojoe

> Thanks for the MSDS.  Where are you getting the life expectancy for a mixed solution?  I scanned the sheet and didn't find it.  I've heard the 1-3 weeks from a couple other people too but haven't been able to identify the source.


Looks like it is deactivated by anions. So something like tap water is going to have a bunch of dissolved solids that can deactivate it.  From what I'm reading pure distilled water should last forever in a perfectly sealed bottle. Most bottles are probably not vacuum sealed and will thus slowly be deactivated by particulates that get in the mix from the air.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Looks like it is deactivated by anions. So something like tap water is going to have a bunch of dissolved solids that can deactivate it.  From what I'm reading pure distilled water should last forever in a perfectly sealed bottle. Most bottles are probably not vacuum sealed and will thus slowly be deactivated by particulates that get in the mix from the air.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct. 

I am basing on how much solution is required to clean/remove smell.

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

Okay.  Surely, the stock bottle would be deactivated by the air particles as well.  What would be the difference between the stock bottle and a cleaner bottle filled with distilled (not tap) H20 in this regard?

I have two bottles, one I replace every week (after hearing about the life expectancy), and one that is several months old (used very rarely as a control).  To date, I have not noticed any difference between the two.  I don't expect to though if just the viricide and bactericide efficacy decreased.

I'll still change my regular use bottle once a week to be safe but would really like to hear more info on this if there's any out there.

----------

